# Wanting to start a small coop in NY



## widdle (Jul 3, 2012)

I live in Long Island, NY. I have a small enclosed coop, it's about 8x4 with a ramp up to a nice large nesting box. I had rescued 2 chicks, built the coop for them, and they ended up being roosters, so I had to re home them. Now I'm looking into getting a few bantams, mostly as pets, but having eggs on occasion will be nice as well. My problem is I have no idea where to get the chicks. Not many people have chickens on long island, and all the places to order online have minimums of about 15. I was looking to get maybe 3. Does anyone know where I could get a few bantams? I'd like mixed breeds, and I definitely want at least 1 silkie.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 23, 2012)

Every spring most Agway stores sell pullets. I was surprised to see there are several Agway stores in the NY metro area. Follow the link, enter your zip and find the closest one then call to see if they carry them.

http://www.agway.com/store_locator.html


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

You could also check in your area craigslist and most feed stores have "a for sale board". (road trip )


----------



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

I've gotten all my peeps off craigslist.


----------



## SamyIsh (Jun 29, 2012)

I got my chicks off a lady who bought a mixed assortment of layers and she kept the ones she wanted/needed and sol the rest. You could probably pay for your chicks that way


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

Any feed store in the spring will have them.. not sure if you have Big R stores on the East coast.... but they have tubs and tubs of babies..


----------



## grow_your_brew (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes, some local feedstores will even order the ones you want for you. 
I know ranch stores like
Murdoch's Ranch Supply,
Big R
Tractor Supply
Will bring chicks in in spring.
Craigslist is a good place
You might also be able to get them free at petfinder.com


----------

